# Overpressure??



## Swab (Oct 23, 2012)

I need help determining the cause of an issue I have with a new to me Remington 700 300 WM.  The gun looks to have been shot VERY little.  I shot it this past weekend for the first time and after it's discharged, the spent casing gets stuck in the chamber and it takes quite a bit of force to eject it.  This happened with two different Remington factory loads.  Reading about overpressure issues, I took a look at the spent casings and they don't look to me to exhibit signs of that but I wanted to let the pro's here confirm that for me.  I inspected the chamber and it seems to be free of rust or other foreign matter (actually it looks VERY clean).  At this point, I'm reluctant to shoot it at all until I get the problem resolved.   I've attached some pics of the spent casings hoping that would help.  You'll notice in one of the pics, there are "scrape" marks at the base of the casing where it is obviously expanding and getting stuck.


----------



## killitgrillit (Oct 23, 2012)

See if you can find someone with headspace gauges and check the headspace, excessive headspace  can cause this.


----------



## miles58 (Oct 23, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> See if you can find someone with headspace gauges and check the headspace, excessive headspace  can cause this.



Judging by the lack of primer back-out I'd be looking at rough chamber before headspace.

Your brass looks OK.  The primers show no flattening and the web looks good.

Clean up the inside of the chamber super well and let us know what happens.  Polish if you think it's necessary

Dave


----------



## chuckdog (Oct 23, 2012)

Clean the chamber well. I've seen a healthy dose of rust in the chambers of rifles that were near perfect on the outside.

People wipe the outside down, while neglecting the inside.

I use Kroil brand oil. Soak the chamber and bore leaving it overnight. You'll likely be shocked at what comes out the next day.


----------



## Nastytater (Oct 23, 2012)

miles58 said:


> Judging by the lack of primer back-out I'd be looking at rough chamber before headspace.
> 
> Your brass looks OK.  The primers show no flattening and the web looks good.
> 
> ...



This is what i'd have done.


----------



## Swab (Oct 23, 2012)

*Thanks*

I'll give the chamber some love and let you know how it turns out.  Hopefully I make it out with both eyes and all my teeth


----------



## WGSNewnan (Oct 24, 2012)

polish that chamber lightly - cant hurt. 
unlike the other respondents, it looks to me like you are right on the edge of high pressure. the primers are backing out slightly and are flattening. especially in the photo with them laying down flat.


----------



## Swab (Dec 10, 2012)

*Update*

Finally got time to work on the chamber and put some rounds through the pipe.  I used some 0000 steel wool in the chamber and just spun it in there 10 to 15 turns and cleaned everything up.  I shot 4 rounds on Saturday and they extracted as they should, with no effort pulling the bolt back.  I was pretty happy as I figured the problem was fixed.  On Sunday I loaded it up again and it extracted the first two casings fine but the last two I shot started to stick in the chamber a little bit.  They didn't get stuck to the point that it was difficult to pull the bolt back as they did originally but it also wasn't effortless.  I would assume that if I had a head space issue, the chamber work would not have yielded any results as it did.  I guess I'll get back in there and work the chamber some more and see what happens.


----------



## miles58 (Dec 10, 2012)

Use a little sand paper judiciously.  You may need some polishing.

Dave


----------



## Nannyman (Dec 10, 2012)

Try a different ammo. Those remmington cases may be expanding too much. I have seen this a lot in guns shooting Rem CoreLokt ammo. Try Win accubonds with nickel plated cases. Harder case and maybe less expansion.


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 10, 2012)

WGSNewnan said:


> polish that chamber lightly - cant hurt.
> unlike the other respondents, it looks to me like you are right on the edge of high pressure. the primers are backing out slightly and are flattening. especially in the photo with them laying down flat.



my thoughts too...but it never hurts to polish the chamber


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 10, 2012)

That case in the left of the photo shows a circular ring(just above the belt) and linear scuff marks from the ring towards the neck... 

My thoughts are that you have a rough chamber ... 

I don't see anything that I would call a flat primer, but the left case does show slightly more flattening than the right...


----------

